# Reputable breeders near Wisconsin



## TeddyRoo

I'd appreciate any info on a reputable breeder in or near Wisconsin. I would also be interested in the rescue route too. Thanks


----------



## moonkissed

I STRONGLY suggest not buying any rats from ANY source at this time, even more so being in Wisconsin.

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....rus-just-discovered-in-Illinois-and-Wisconsin

By far most breeders in the area should temporarily be closed until after the CDC investigation. 

I know there are very good breeders in the area but sadly many have lost their rats because of the virus outbreak so idk who will still be open 

But when that happens you can look around in this group. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/350035811809186/


----------



## Heatherl

Do u have a lonely rat? If you do I would get him a friend asap. Yes there's the virus going on but the chances are very very minimal. Nothing to get paranoid about.


----------



## moonkissed

Heatherl said:


> Do u have a lonely rat? If you do I would get him a friend asap. Yes there's the virus going on but the chances are very very minimal. Nothing to get paranoid about.


There is not going to be a single reputable breeder in that state selling at this time. I would hope no rescues selling either or pet stores. He is right in the heart of it, in the state where there are known cases.

If he was in another state I could maybe see taking the chance... I don't suggest it. 

We do not & won't know how wide spread it is until after the CDC investigation is over. You can't say minimal chance, because we just do not know. I do not think putting anyone's health at risk is worth it. 

We should not panic. But we should take it seriously as well. 

I'm in NY & I have temporarily closed my rattery. I know people from all over the US who have done the same even though all of us have very very likely not been touched by this. So many people are testing and just being safe.

I am strongly against lone rats but it is better to be safe than sorry.

This won't go on forever. It is just better for people to wait now IMO until more information comes forward and we know. Most people have yet to test or get results back yet. Not all the ratteries have been named. There is just no way to know how wide spread it is. Just having patience and waiting is a good idea IMO


----------



## TeddyRoo

Can anybody guess when all this might be over? I will try my best to wait patiently but I'd really love to bring a couple or a few new furballs into my family. Every time I walk past my empty double critter nation my heart hurts a little.


----------



## Round Table Rattery

TeddyRoo said:


> I'd appreciate any info on a reputable breeder in or near Wisconsin. I would also be interested in the rescue route too. Thanks


Hello, we are very small but Roundtablerattery.weebly.com


----------



## Round Table Rattery

moonkissed said:


> There is not going to be a single reputable breeder in that state selling at this time. I would hope no rescues selling either or pet stores. He is right in the heart of it, in the state where there are known cases.
> 
> If he was in another state I could maybe see taking the chance... I don't suggest it.
> 
> We do not & won't know how wide spread it is until after the CDC investigation is over. You can't say minimal chance, because we just do not know. I do not think putting anyone's health at risk is worth it.
> 
> We should not panic. But we should take it seriously as well.
> 
> I'm in NY & I have temporarily closed my rattery. I know people from all over the US who have done the same even though all of us have very very likely not been touched by this. So many people are testing and just being safe.
> 
> I am strongly against lone rats but it is better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> This won't go on forever. It is just better for people to wait now IMO until more information comes forward and we know. Most people have yet to test or get results back yet. Not all the ratteries have been named. There is just no way to know how wide spread it is. Just having patience and waiting is a good idea IMO


The ratteries here are starting to come back with serology testing.


----------

